# Need help wiring Honeywell Thermostat from White Rodgers



## mrx900 (Oct 17, 2009)

I am installing a new Honeywell theremostat and the wiring is confusing. ON my white Rodgers (old), there are two yellow wires, going to the Y screw..and the red has two wires going from RH to Rc....but nowhere on the Honeywell is anything like that...just one R and one Y. Anyone know what goes where? The manual also states a "jumper"..and im not sure if its that metal thing connecting Rc to R or somethign else.....I managed to attach the white and green wires, since that was easy (1 wire each)....but the yellow and red has me confused...

thanks.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

On the new stat put the Yellow to Y, Red to R or Rc and leave the jumper in, White to W and Green to G

Make sure you read the manual and make the setting to convential not heat pump


----------



## mrx900 (Oct 17, 2009)

Plumber101 said:


> On the new stat put the Yellow to Y, Red to R or Rc and leave the jumper in, White to W and Green to G
> 
> Make sure you read the manual and make the setting to convential not heat pump


so is the Red wire going from Rc to RH on the White Rodgers considered a jumper? Do I just need to connect the red (R) wire to the R spot on the Honeywell ?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes the red wire is a jumper and as I said before put the red wire to either R or Rc and leave the jumper that is there between R an Rc


----------



## Txfirelady (Jun 6, 2010)

*HELP Honeywell VS White Rodgers*

I too am having trouble installing a new Honeywell theremostat. ON my *white* *Rodgers* (old), there is 1 red, 1 white, 1 blue and one green wire... 
Does anyone know what goes where?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

at the subbase....Red-R (if you have Rh on base jump it over) WHITE to W Blue to Y Green to G.go down to the furnace an see if you pick up the colors connects to verify that Blue is the Y.. Y=COOL W=HEAT G=FAN R=HOT from TR.the reason for the jumper from R/Rc to Rh on any subbase..is the transformer is in the furnace and in the heating mode you need to pick up the HOT/R to get the HEAT to runlets hear back if problems......shut the 115V toggle off on the furnace when working on the wires thru the subbase.


----------

